# Sexualitywise I'm considered bi? But is it ok I don't see myself as that?



## truelove1 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm just wondering. Like people say it's rude of me to not acknowledge that I am attracted to transgirls sometimes at minimum it's like I like the female figure anyway and it's fine to see them in porn pre-op or post-op so I guess that means I'm attracted to them though I don't get off as much with just guys. I also have trans celebrity crushes and dated a transperson once but I didn't know until a year later they came out as trans. Before they were just a guy who was bisexual. Otherwise I only date guys and have only had sex with anatomical guys. And I only have gay fantasies really. But I can get turned on by transgirls as well odd enough.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Its not rude, but dishonest to yourself if you cannot openly admit your preferneces. Albeit, its hard to open up to these thing as so many people (not everyone) will chew you apart for being openly different. 

Not openly gay, but openly different.

You are attracted to what you are attracted. You were dealt those cards whether you have been programmed to like them or not. Be honest with self, and dont worry what others think.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You can see yourself as a flower pot if you wish but what you do and how you think determines who you actually are. I can't think of any benefit to pretending you are what you are not. I don't see the value of sticking lables on people, anyway. You like what you like and your sexual preference is only a part of who you are. Unless to intend to have sex with someone, your sexual preference is not an isssue to them. I'd think it's more important for folks to consider you a good person, an honest person, a good neighbor, a good worker, trusted friend, etc.


----------



## truelove1 (Oct 7, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> Its not rude, but dishonest to yourself if you cannot openly admit your preferneces. Albeit, its hard to open up to these thing as so many people (not everyone) will chew you apart for being openly different.
> 
> Not openly gay, but openly different.
> 
> You are attracted to what you are attracted. You were dealt those cards whether you have been programmed to like them or not. Be honest with self, and dont worry what others think.


oh no I'm not like that actually I'm ahead of most. Like people act like sexuality is a huge thing or that one is better than the other. I don't think any sexuality is different from the other really. It's just I feel like if I say I'm bisexual people get the idea I like cis-females when I never have developed a crush on one. I don't like cis-girl on cis-girl porn or anything about cis-girls besides their boobs which is just cool to stare at. I just simply have never felt I wanted to see them in a sexual reason. It's actually the reason I like gay porn (guys). Because they tend to turn me off when I'm trying to get aroused. They remind me of a sister or girls you see in the locker room or myself. Which takes my attention elsewhere.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What is a "cis-girl"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## truelove1 (Oct 7, 2011)

a biological female.


----------

